# Polk Cnty, FL #A622191, Zoie, SF, 1y, HW- HAS till 5pm 11/15 !!!



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

URGENT - :help:

This good looking girl is in a high kill shelter and has until 5pm Tuesday to get a commitment.

I have a local rescue willing to pull her & even hold her for a few days, but we need a firm commitment to proceed.

She was an owner surrender, is HW- (YAY !) but has the beginnings of kennel cough.

If interested either PM me or contact the shelter:

*Kelli Fulcher|Rescue Coordinator|Animal Control Section|Polk County Sheriff's Office| 863.577.1730|Office: 863.499.2600|Fax: 863.298.6540|Pages - AnimalControl*​


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She could be our Conor's twin sister - they look exactly alike. This girl's life has hardly begun....:help:
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

